# Capella cockapoos



## Tara (Jun 9, 2015)

Hi

Has anyone heard of or got a puppy from capella cockapoos? There seems to have been a few negative comments on the breeding section of this website but from a few years ago. I have asked there but thought this part of the website might get more views.

I would be really grateful for any feedback as I would hate to buy a puppy from a potential puppy farm.

Many thanks


----------



## Tara (Jun 9, 2015)

I should add that the website and tests they say they carry out look great and the lady I have been emailing has been very helpful and already sent me pictures of the puppies and past puppies that have now grown up. I am just worried by the negative comments I have seen and the mention of puppy farm.


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

I can't help personally but you could search on here, I found this and there may be more http://ilovemycockapoo.com/showthread.php?t=8717&highlight=CapElla


----------



## Tara (Jun 9, 2015)

Thanks, I did a search last night and it didn't look good so I have crossed them off my list.


----------



## Nia'smum (Feb 13, 2015)

I looked at them and was contemplating a puppy but the google searches worried me. Have to say I follow them on Fb out of curiosity and it's all positive on there xxx 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tara (Jun 9, 2015)

They may be fine and it may all be historical but I would always have a nagging doubt in the back of my mind. The lady I was emailing sent me some photos of some very young puppies and they looked adorable but there was no mum in the picture, although she could have been just out of shot. I would rather go to a breeder that is well established with lots of positive reviews as I am very new to this so I not sure if I would be able to pick up on anything fishy.

This puppy buying business is trickier than I thought!


----------



## Nia'smum (Feb 13, 2015)

That's exactly what they did with me close up of puppies with no mum in shot!!! and I did some searches on here and Breeders online. co. uk and pick up a bad vibe.... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tara (Jun 9, 2015)

They also replied to my email very quickly and didn't ask any questions about me and my home and situation etc. Who knows they may be fine but once you start doubting....


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

I looked at them in January 2013 as they seemed to have some nice puppies. Looked on Internet and did my homework and decided not to go to them as had doubts.
Went somewhere else and ended at a puppy farm as I had a long journey decided to look anyway. Here is the result my lovely Poppy. I was lucky she looked healthy and happy. Never looked back. With the second dog did everything I should have done first time.


----------



## Tara (Jun 9, 2015)

I am definitely going to give them a miss but I am still looking for a breeder. I have emailed loads of people but not everyone has responded. Any suggestions gratefully received.


----------



## jenjen1 (May 15, 2015)

Hi tara, I'm exactly the same as you. First phone call was to capella; the lady was lovely and I got inundated with photos; beautiful pups and one pic was with mum feeding. But something nagged at me, so I did extensive research and found articles I didn't like the sound of so crossed them off my list. During my months long search for a cockapoo puppy the breeders who were overly friendly we're the ones I found to be the most dodgy! (Let's not tar all with the same brush but just my experience) a lot of breeders didn't get back to me and some refused to consider us due to my daughter being 2 years old. Finally after a long search I came across Anne at Broadreach in Cambridge, she's lovely we met our pup 4 weeks ago and pick her up in less than two weeks! It's worth the searching, even though it feels like it's taking forever! Good luck with your search, have a look at broadreach dogs if you're interested? 
Sorry for the essay!!


----------



## Tara (Jun 9, 2015)

Thanks for the suggestion. I emailed Broadreach but haven't had a reply. I might give them a call. We are on holiday until the end of August so won't be ready for a puppy until then which is restricting me a bit.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Jenjen some cockapoo puppies can be exceptionally bitey, relentlessly so. No offence to your breeder but the ones that refuse you due to your daughters age are ensuring that their puppies get the very best chance for a forever home. Just browsing around some of the old threads here about dogs needing to be rehomed because of biting will clarify it for you.


----------



## Nia'smum (Feb 13, 2015)

I would agree Fairlie they do bite lots & lots and I'm now realising that's them!!!! But it's extremely stressful for children too when they do this they want the loveable puppy not the bitey one.... My 2 children are finding it harder than they thought I really can't imagine going through this with a toddler it will be more stressful than you possibly think.... I'm 3.5weeks in to this with a 12 week old pup xxx 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tara (Jun 9, 2015)

How old are your children Nia's mum? How long does the bite stage last?


----------



## Nia'smum (Feb 13, 2015)

Mine are 9 & 12yrs old we have waited 5yrs for them to get a puppy I couldn't imagine doing it with a toddler. The biting from what I've heard on here can last till about 6mths till they have finished teething x 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jenjen1 (May 15, 2015)

Thanks ladies. Tara; Anne took a while getting back to me but she did eventually. I hope you hear soon. 
Nia's mum/Fairlie; thank you for mentioning. I have paid attention to the articles and many many concerns about the biting stage (as well as all the other stages) myself and children have always been around dogs and survived the biting stage by my mums beagles so I hope I know what I'm letting myself in for!! Haha. It's not going to be easy at all I know that, but for us this is the right time to bring a dog into our family. Believe me many have tried talking me out of it and tell me I've lost my mind, can't actually believe the negativity about it but hey-ho!! I've done endless research as wanted a dog for about 9 years! 
I totally respect the breeder who refused us, it wasn't a criticism. She had her dogs best interests at heart which is fantastic. Thank you for your advice though


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Thanks for clarifying all that. It's always best when people go in with their eyes wide open. I completely understand your not wanting to wait too. Some people (me for example) don't just want a dog, they need a dog. In a perfect world every couple would train up a puppy before the baby came home, but life doesn't always work like that. I've had a beagle and the biting was nothing. Hopefully you'll get lucky and get a cockapoo puppy who doesn't think he's a crocodile. Please keep us in the loop about how it goes for you and your toddler if you have time.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Nia'smum said:


> Mine are 9 & 12yrs old we have waited 5yrs for them to get a puppy I couldn't imagine doing it with a toddler. The biting from what I've heard on here can last till about 6mths till they have finished teething x
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah - it's fine, you just get a large box of wine (empty of course)
Pop in your toddler & bitey puppy for lots of fun and screaming entertainment....


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

It started out as good fun..... Honest!


----------



## Tara (Jun 9, 2015)

We got a springer spaniel when I was about 4 and my sister 6. I still remember jumping up on the sofa so it couldn't reach our feet to bite us, and that was about 35 years ago! I have warned my kids what it might be like. Although she did turn into the most loving dog who would never hurt anyone and my childhood wouldn't have been the same without her. you have to take the rough with the smooth!


----------

